# How do you/I do it?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a question I get asked a lot from different hunters.
I've been getting a lot of PMs lately asking "how do you consistently see big bucks and bulls?"
Then they usually comment "I'd like to be a better hunter, can you give me some tips?"
Just for the record, I really, really hate the UWN private message system. So I'll usually ask people to give me their email address and/or phone # and we can communicate that way.
Unfortunately usually less than half will not respond back after I make that request.
One of the things I love most about these forums other than sharing my success with others, is helping others become better hunters themselves.
I've struggled with coming up with some good general advice to answer some of these questions I'm getting, that doesn't get too long winded. I've also struggled with starting this thread at all because I don't want to come across as some sort of great hunter, when I know there's a lot of guys out there that are much better than myself.
I have come up with a few ideas that I hope readers can understand how I personally do it and possibly it can help some of you that follow this thread.
First of all, I already have given many good tips and advice on how to glass better and other how do's, so you may have to do a little searching on past threads I've started to get that info.
I've recently come up with what I call the " Seven P's".
IMHO, this can be the key to anyone's success.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The first "P" is&#8230;.. PERSEVERANCE!
Definition: steadfast in doing something despite difficulty or delay in achieving success. 
Some of my personal examples:
-Even if it's stormy and visibility is low, wait it out.
-Even if it's too brushy, push through it. I've gotten back from scouting trips with blood running down both arms from my elbows to my wrist and several puncture wounds in my legs from the sharp branches while pushing through. I've also have been ledged up in the cliffs and had to climb up a tree about 6 or 8 feet, then jump out onto the upper ledge to keep going. Yes, it can be very difficult with a 20 or 30 lb. pack on.
-Sometime the glassing angles can be really bad in some areas. At that point I just keep moving until I find the grain in the mountain and the glassing angles open up. Then I stay in the shade of a tree or big rock and do my glassing.
-Getting up at 2:00am and then driving and hiking for several hours to be in the right place to glass at first light.
-Taking off for the hills after a long day of work just to get in less than an hour of glassing and then getting back home at almost midnight, only to be back up for work at 5:00am the next day. 
Any more examples you can share on PERSEVERANCE?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one problem with a lot of hunters, they don't want to put in the time to find that big buck. They will climb a ridge plop down and start to glass, after a half hour of not seeing anything they will pack up and go somewhere else. I have watch this a few times. I even watched a 170-190 buck laying in a sagebrush flat as a dozen trucks stopped and their occupants got out and glassed the slide hill only to get back into the truck and head down the road. That buck was lucky in that I didn't hold a tag for that state that year. 

Also people look to see the whole deer and not just a ear, antler tip, or a line parallel to the ground that shouldn't be there. But then a lot of them have never been taught what to look for when they are glassing. I sat and watched one buck above Wallsberg many years ago and all you could see of him was the tips of his antlers and a occasional flick of a ear. That buck has been hanging in a friends home now for over 30 years and he still comments on how little of it he could see for the 4 or 5 hours that we watched him before he stood up. 

I also agree with you that you are going to have to put up with the bad weather, thorns, rocks, and other miserable conditions to find that bigger buck. But most hunters would rather head back to camp to catch the second half of a football game.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This is going to be a great thread. Perserverance is the number one key to success in my opinion. It can be as difficult as some of the examples ridgetop gave or as simple as commiting to keep hunting despite not seeing a single deer or elk for the first few days of your hunt (which isnt really that simple a lot of times). The more you are out there hunting day after day the better chance you have, is simple in theory. Sticking it out in cold, foggy, rainy, snowy, windy weather etc is one of the most difficult conditions for me to show perserverance. But its no secret if you can wait it out magic will happen. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

From my experiences it’s a grind and a bunch of hard work, but there’s nothing else I want to do, so until the drive leaves me I will spend every spare minute of my time looking for and hunting game. I agree with 3arabians. Most guys aren’t willing to do what it takes to find the big animals on a unit. Those that are willing will find success thru trial and error and a bunch of time.
I believe There are good animals on every general unit. Just gotta get out there and find them. There is so much information out now days how to scout, locate and find animals.

I’m definitely no guru, but have found some success the past 10 yrs due to information on the internet, social media, pod casts etc... as well as a few different guys that have helped me and let me pick their brain. I’m Grateful for the people who have helped me and will always do my best to help another hunter.

Good topic ridge


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great idea for a thread Ridge! I’m really looking forward to reading/learning more from guys on here!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to agree that perseverance is key, one of the biggest mistakes people make is trying different areas all the time instead of really getting to know one area and the habits of the animals. I would bet that the pictures/videos ridgetop posts are in areas he has known for many years, and can almost set his watch by the feeding habits of those bulls.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Getting in "great" physical shape and condition is the first step to obtain the first "P". If you glass a big buck a mile away, and cant physically get to it, what's the point in finding it? 


Know your limits, and keep it at that. As I get older, my mind says I can do it, but my body says no. I was always stopping and waiting for my Nephews to catch up that were 20 years younger. Now they are waiting for me.-O,-


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

one of the things I learned early on that has helped me alot especially with bigger bucks and elk is. 
stay mentally focused and dont make the mistake of thinking animals are not there. even if you are not seeing elk you always have to have the mindset while hunting the next bull could be on the other side of the ridge.
i know plenty of people who hunt the general bull areas that if they dont tag out the first day they hunt less more and more believing the elk are gone. 
no there not they have adapted to the weekend warriors


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

another big thing that changed my hunting is lookup and learn what wind thermals are and how they work. 
no not the underware


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Perseverance is a really good starting point. 
My biggest buck to date was shot in an area that I had scouted several times in the previous years and I knew that there was an occasional good buck to wander thru there. My shot came after sitting on a bare hillside in the sun on a very warm afternoon/evening during the muzzleloader hunt for about 6 hours. We had seen a doe & fawn and one small buck in all the hours we sat there, but when the sun dropped below the horizon he magically appeared at the edge of a small clearing. We were determined to sit in that spot until dark that evening and our perseverance was rewarded the night.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I enjoy these type of threads you post ridgetop, good on ya for doing them. Following along the line of Perseverance, I've found over the years it's as much a psychological aspect as it is a physical one. 

--If you choose to chase mature game, know from the very beginning it is much different than just finding a buck to kill. Aged mature bucks and bulls follow a different set of rules than the young ones do. Personally COMMIT to yourself that this is what you want to do and are willing to do what it takes to follow through, which includes all of the physical things posted so far.

--Give yourself the best possible chance to follow through and persevere. When a hunter KNOWS there is/are large mature critters 'somewhere' in the general area, it is much easier to do the things you don't want to in order to find them. Scout when they are in velvet and easier to find/see. Those mental pictures of what you saw in August can go a long way in October when things aren't going so well as motivation to persevere. 

Dress for comfort, not looks. If a hunter can't stay warm, or is too hot on the archery hunt, or gets wet, it's much harder to do the things you know you must. No need to break the bank, shop and find attire that serves its purpose well. It's much easier to sit out the rain or snow or wind if you are prepared for it.

If from the get go you dread making that 2000 verticle foot climb/descent to get to where you just know the big boys are, address it before you get in the field and become as physically fit as you can. It will surely help you persevere when those nasty climbs/brush busting canyons get you down. You will be confident knowing you are physically able to do it which gives you more will power to get it done.

Go to the range, and shoot, shoot, shoot. Get to be so proficient with your weapon that it becomes second nature, muscle memory. It will allow you to put yourself in a positive frame of mind to take that shot 400 yards across the canyon without worrying about getting over there after the shot to confirm hit or miss or to blood trail. Don't limit your mind in any aspect of the hunt to be able to follow through and persevere.

Just some thoughts I've had over the years. There's more to it but I have a hunch they will pop up as the thread continues.


----------



## Rdog (May 17, 2018)

Critter said:


> That is one problem with a lot of hunters, they don't want to put in the time to find that big buck. They will climb a ridge plop down and start to glass, after a half hour of not seeing anything they will pack up and go somewhere else.


This is a big problem I've seen too. I took my brother out to a glassing spot that I've almost always seen elk in. 10 minutes after we got there he started telling me that if we haven't seen any yet then they aren't in here. I told him he's welcome to head back to the truck but I'll be here til dark. Not even 5 minutes later we spot multiple bulls and over 50 cows. I gave him a good smirk.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

These are always a good read/reminder/lesson. Probably the #1 tip I have for how I locate game when glassing is that light reflects differently off animals versus rocks/vegetation. It is kind of hard to describe, but compared to a plant, and animal almost glows in direct sunlight and to a lesser degree when overcast. Once you can recognize that "glow" it makes identifying that object as an ear/tail/whatever a lot easier.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Already love this thread. I have to imagine a P is patience. Every year I learn more and more and when you see people, especially during Archery, just bomb through the tree's in the morning it's interesting to watch.

My buddy had a guy barrel at 50 yards past the deer he would later end up taking, that made the 200" club.. Not sure what mission the guy was on lol


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The longer you have to wait to see an animal, the closer you just got to seeing an animal.
I tell myself this all the time while goose hunting.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This is really good thread RidgeTop I am sure some folks, old and young, experienced and newbies will benefit from what is shared here. After hunting for 30+ years I find I am still learning the craft and have in no way shape or form come close to mastering it. Having said that I am going to share one of my Ps......

*Practicallity!*

I have found over the years that being practical in everything when it comes to my hunts has increased my success rate. Many of us tend to over-think, over-plan, over-equip, over-work, over-everything. I have found that the more I have simplified my hunts the better my success has been. I have a general plan that I follow in a general area that I hunt. Once there I draw on experience to adjust and adapt the general plan based on the factors I encounter. Hunting is a very fluid task and you have to be as fluid as the hunt dictates you should be. So be practical.

I also stopped over equipping myself both in gear and in people on the hunt with me. I have developed a list of gear and a group of people that I believe are essential to success and I stick with that. The reduced amount of gear keeps me functional, mobile and less fatigued. This is one area where I cover my bases wisely and don't apply the "Better to have and not need/Need and not have" rule. I have what I need and I need what I have.

As far as the people that come with me and the people I go with; we fall into a likeness of mind and approach the hunt with the same practicality. We work well together we can communicate effectively, and quietly and usually without having to talk at all, but that come after years of working together.

I'm not sure if any of this make any sense to y'all because practically is subjective. In reality I am just hoping that the idea of practicality comes across correctly and you are able to interpret what I am saying and apply it in your own way.

Best of luck to all of you out there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A very long time ago my dad gave me hunting advice and pointed to the tallest peak on the nearest mountain and said, "If you want to see big deer, you have to BE right up there, long before the sun comes up". Very very true advice, that most people dont follow. Year after year I'm on my way down off the mountain with a buck, and pass people who are just heading up to hunt. Boggles my mind.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far, keep it up.
You guys have named a few of the other "P"s but I'll address them at another time.
The next "P" I want to address is PERSISTANCE.
Mainly because it's similar to perseverance but it does have a different meaning. Here's some definitions I pulled up on the interweb that really defines PERSISTANCE to me, in which I can really relate.

"Persistent people have a goal or vision in mind that motivates and drives them. They are often dreamers and visionaries who see their lives as having a higher purpose than simply earning a living. Their vision is deeply ingrained, and they focus on it constantly and with great emotion and energy. They often think of this vision first thing when they wakeup and last thing before they go to bed. Reaching this goal becomes the focal point of their life and they devote a major portion of their energies and time toward reaching it."

"Persistent people want it bad, really bad, and they never look for an excuse or a way out. What keeps highly persistent people going is their powerful level of desire. 
Repeated failures, dead ends, and periods when it seems like no progress is being made often come before any major breakthroughs happen. Persistent people have the inner energy and intensity to keep them motivated and going through these tough times."

"People who overcome the odds and achieve greatly are often described as "marching to the beat of their own drummer." They know what they want and are seldom swayed by the opinion of the masses. Having a highly developed sense of who they are allows the highly persistent to continue on without being greatly affected by what others think of them or, being understood, or being appreciated by those around them. While that inner confidence gets challenged and shaken, it never gets destroyed and constantly acts as a source of courage and determination."

"Highly persistent people know it is very difficult to stay continually motivated, particularly during difficult times and when it appears that no progress is being made. They have come to rely upon their self-discipline and developing habits they can count on to continue down the path toward their eventual goals. They believe the results of the efforts they make today may not be seen for a long time, but they strongly believe that everything they do will count toward their outcome in the end."

"Persistent people have the ability to adjust and adapt their action plan. They do not stubbornly persist in the face of evidence that their plan is not working, but look for better ways that will increase their chances of success."
"The highly persistent see their journey as a series of deadends, detours, and adjustments but have complete faith they will reach their final destination. They are not tied into their ego and are quickly willing to admit when something is not working. As well, they are quick to adapt the ideas of others that have been shown to work well."

"Persistent people realize that any goal worth reaching will take time, effort, and continuously learning new skills and thinking patterns.They welcome change and new ideas and continue looking for ways they can incorporate these into their lives.
Ongoing learning is seen as part of a process through which the highly persistent continually expand the range of tools that they have towork with. Naturally curious, persistent types not only see learning as a way to reach their goals more quickly, but they also see self-development as a way of life. Learning and continual growth do not end at a certain age or stage of life, but they are the essence of life itself, and therefore never-ending."
"While it may appear that highly persistent people act alone and don't need anyone, most have a carefully chosen group of people they admire and emulate. These can be people who are actually involved in their lives as mentors/confidantes or they can be figures who they have read about and who have deeply impacted them. You will know who these people are since persistent people will often quote them. Persistent people usually stand out from their environmentand are often misunderstood or ridiculed because they can make those around them feel uncomfortable. Having strongly ingrained models helps persistent people sustain and motivate themselves in an environment that is not always supportive."

I believe that these examples and definitions of PERSISTANCE can not only make a person be a better hunter but can help a person achieve many personal goals they may have.

If any of you have read my 2010 ram hunt story, you will see the true meaning of persistence. Nothing was going to stop me from giving it my all in the pursuit of the new state record.
Usually I go into each season with a some goals predetermined and try very hard to stick to those goals and standards.

What's your thoughts on this "P"?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Both perseverance and persistence made me think of drive in a bird dog. It's easy to go hunting when it's easy. That sounds obvious but it's pertinent to the conversation. Every dog loves to go for a run in the hills and hunt when they're rested, cool, and conditions are right. Drive is what keeps a dog hunting when there's no scent, no breeze, hot weather, a torn pad, sore muscles.... It's no different for us. We all love to hunt when we have time, it's nice out, we're in shape, etc. Success comes when you go earlier than you'd like to go, stay longer than you'd like to stay, hike farther than you'd like to hike, and work harder than you'd like to work. I probably fall into the group that doesn't put in enough more often than not. What has surprised me in my successes is that when I have the right attitude and the willingness to do what it takes, I often don't have to. 

Going out is better than sitting on the couch. Sitting on a ridge is better than sitting in the truck. Hiking to the next ridge is better still.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

I love this thread.I think frustration affects persistence in hunting.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the first "P" that is necessary is Priority. In order to drive ahead and be all the other "P's" up to this point, you have to make it a priority to find a big something. Until you make that decision, the others won't fall in line.

The next is Price. What is it going to cost you or what are you willing to give up to be persistent, patient, and persevere? Is it extra time at the lake or on the river fishing? Less T.V. time catching fewer episodes of whatever show you like? Or could it be less overtime at work?

Sorry to derail into the weeds...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow you guys make it sound so fun! :shock:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

For me, hunting success has also come down to being propitious (the closest "P" word I could think of to "lucky"). Sometimes, the successful hunter just finds the favorable conditions that allows him to shoot that trophy--being in the right place at the right time. I know some will argue that good hunters make their own luck...but, some guys are just lucky.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> For me, hunting success has also come down to being propitious (the closest "P" word I could think of to "lucky").


Promiscuous not what you had in mind?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Well...I have been told something about hunters being better lovers and all. You know--deeper in the bush, shooting more often, and eating what they shoot. But, that's a different subject...

...dang, see what you made me do now!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> Well...I have been told something about hunters being better lovers and all. You know--deeper in the bush, shooting more often, and eating what they shoot. But, that's a different subject...
> 
> ...dang, see what you made me do now!


I knew I liked you.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> I think the first "P" that is necessary is Priority. In order to drive ahead and be all the other "P's" up to this point, you have to make it a priority to find a big something. Until you make that decision, the others won't fall in line.
> 
> The next is Price. What is it going to cost you or what are you willing to give up to be persistent, patient, and persevere? Is it extra time at the lake or on the river fishing? Less T.V. time catching fewer episodes of whatever show you like? Or could it be less overtime at work?
> 
> Sorry to derail into the weeds...


Those are a couple of good "P's". 
I know I've had to sacrifice a lot to be out in the hills as much as I do. I do my very best to keep my life as balanced as possible and I'm very lucky to have a loving and understanding wife that lets me pursue my hobbies, while trying to keep plenty of wild game in the freezer.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Those are a couple of good "P's".
> I know I've had to sacrifice a lot to be out in the hills as much as I do. I do my very best to keep my life as balanced as possible and I'm very lucky to have a loving and understanding wife that lets me pursue my hobbies, while trying to keep plenty of wild game in the freezer.


That falls directly in line with the "P" I was going to suggest. "Please" may I go hunting, honey? It will make both of our lives more enjoyable from the stress relief.

Fortunately I have a wife who knew going in what she was up against, and hasn't tried to change me. She will even join me on occasion. (As long as I stay out of the lava.)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The next "P" I had in mind was "PATIENCE".
As someone has already pointed this "P" out, let's now discuss this one a little deeper.


Definition: the capacity to accept or tolerate delay, trouble or suffering without getting angry or upset.
I would also add frustrated.


This could mean just glassing a little longer after not seeing anything in the first hour before moving on.
Or waiting several years for that giant buck to come along after passing on several smaller ones during that time.


I want to hear some of your examples of how patience can make one a better hunter. I'll share more on this subject later.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's three more "P's"


PLEASE

PARTICIPATE

PEOPLE


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Patience is my biggest weakness! I’ll admit that right now. Lack of patience has cost more than a animal or two over my lifetime. In fact I believe it cost me two good bucks this weekend with my bow. Long story short little buck busted me off to my left just as I was getting in range the first time. Second time I probably should have stopped my stalk for just a minute and make sure the little noise I knew I had made wasn’t of their concern as I was stalking in above them.(I think he winded me as well as I was about to close in and then proceeded to exit stage left!) I don’t ever know that I can learn patience as I just naturally get wound up when any opportunity comes about. But I can guarantee if I had more than I do I’d probably be a more proficient hunter. And by the way... bow hunting does suck! But I sure do love it! Lol


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Here's three more "P's"
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll nibble. I've really enjoyed the thread but don't feel I'm as good of a hunter as many of you, so I've hung back a bit.

Regarding patience, I do have two observations/suggestions.

1. There is a notable segment of hunters that go out every season stating that they are holding out for or aiming for a bigger deer. They are prepared and otherwise capable, but as soon as that first little fork horn shows up, BLAM. Their hunt is over, and they are out of the running for a better buck. I have a good friend that by his own admission fits into that category. Developing patience to hold out for better, with the understanding that it may mean tag soup and no bragging around the water cooler, is a learned trait but key for getting something more quality.

2. I have a second "patience "trait". When that magic moment happens and you see that nice buck in a potentially compromising situation, the patience to think things through and not just react with raw emotion, (usually firing away wildly) can make the difference between sweet success and another failure story. In emergency medicine, there is a saying, "don't just do something, stand there!" meaning when faced with a crisis situation, or big buck, take a moment to think things through, clear the mind as best as possible, and then act. Your success will likely improve.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Patience,


Patience to me, means delaying gratification.


As a society we need immediate gratification and indulge ourselves too much and every successful consumer based business in the good ol' US exploits this and encourages our impatience. You all know what I'm talking about. It is why we are too fat, too out of shape and too far behind on our retirement savings.


The lack of patience, impatience, is the impulse to get up and do anything more gratifying than continuing to glass that buck brush which holds your trophy though you don't yet know it.


When you master patience you can master your life.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The key to what little patience I've managed to attain, is to learn to truly enjoy each part of the hunt as much as possible. Allow that dreary, rainy 4th afternoon in a row without so much as a rabbit to perk you up to suddenly be another moment of quiet enjoyment that your aren't mowing the lawn and you still might just see a great <fill in the blank>.
Eventually, the lies we tell ourselves become the truths we need to patiently wait another hour before caving to the wanderlust nagging our minds.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Patience is something I am still working on. I haven’t had a ton of hunting seasons in my time so I’m still learning to be successful.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Another “p” for me is pay-it-forward. I’m not a huge believer in karma or whatever it’s called, but I’ve noticed that those that help others out, tend to be successful themselves. Sure, they might not give away the gps coordinates to their holy grail of honey holes, but those that spend a significant amount of time out scouting usually know of more than a few areas that hold game.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I have learned patience by hunting oryx off range in NM. Hours and hours of glassing and boredom only to be followed by seconds of exhilaration and excitement. 

To maximize the concept of patience for the purpose of this discussion, one has to be willing to go home empty handed at the end of the hunt.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Patience for me isn't just about waiting for extended periods of time. It's also about having the patience to deal with things outside of my control, for instance, other hunters. Let me use a real-world example. 

On Saturday I sat in a natural ground blind I had built, 4 miles back in an area I had packed camp into on a general bull unit. At first light, I was in a herd of about 30+ elk, spikes, cows, calfs and a couple smaller bulls. There were some bugles and a bunch of cow calls, awesome experience. Had some elk in range, but no good shots due to trees, I knew if I waited it out, I would be able to ethically harvest an elk that day, and hopefully a bull! 

Unfortunately around 1 in the afternoon, after sitting there for 8ish hours, two hunters walk into the waterhole I'm sitting on. I give them a friendly wave to let them know I'm there, assuming they'll see me and find another area. Instead, they look at me for a minute, then they go ahead and sit down 80 yards away on the other side of the water. Unsure if they definitely saw me, I go ahead and rip a bugle at them to make it clear that I'm there and would appreciate it if they didn't hunt so close to me. They look at me again, then turn around and just keep sitting there. Not sure what to do, I sat there for another hour when of course the entire herd comes straight into the water. Unforatuenly the take the path right up the middle of these two hunters before coming anywhere near me. There was a decent bull and tons of cows in the group. As they got closer, of course those hunters take a shot ( and missed at very close range mind you) and the entire herd blows out of there. I texted my wife who told me I should go confront them and politely say how that was pretty rude of them to do that. I knew I wouldn't be able to hold my cool, so I just hiked out of the canyon the opposite way. 

So sometimes patience isn't about the animals. Sometimes it's about people, situations, weather, surroundings, etc. 

Hopefully, I'll get a shot again in a week or two here at filling my tag. I'd like to think Karma will come around....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> So sometimes patience isn't about the animals. Sometimes it's about people, situations, weather, surroundings, etc.


Yeah...I would have been pissed If I were one of the other hunters and saw you trying to wave me out of an area on public ground. Everyone needs patience!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> Yeah...I would have been pissed If I were one of the other hunters and saw you trying to wave me out of an area on public ground. Everyone needs patience!


Sure it's public! But who wants to hunt 80 yards from someone else? Sure know I don't! There are literally MILLIONS of acres of public land. Oh and this is the friggin bowhunt we're talking about here. Not some pumkin patched up rifle hunt. Some people are just raised differently than others I guess. My dad showed me to keep walking...yours showed you to crowd up on a single water hole.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hah...I'm just not sure why you think that spot is yours! If you didn't want to hunt so close to someone else, why didn't you move? That's what I would have done...


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Not to derail the thread any further... but there’s such a thing as common curtesy, or hunter etiquette. If a guy is there before you it’s only honorable to yourself to respect the guy and move on to find another spot and not mess up what he’s trying to do. I would feel like a real POS to walk in on a guy and set up 80 yards from him and spoil what he’s had going on all morning. Especially if a bull comes in and I miss when he likely would have not! Lol. Saturday morning I had another hunter walk in on me. I gave him a wave to let him know I was there and he quietly and politely walk up to me and ask where my other guy was. I told him he was in the other canyon. I asked him if he had planned to hunt threw where I was looking into and he said no I won’t mess with what you’ve got going on. Then left in the opposite direction. I was impressed by this fellow hunter. After all it is public land, there is millions of acres of it. And we all should try and respect each other’s space.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That's where "patience" comes in...while hunting public land, we must understand and be patient with the idea that not all hunters share our own set of ethical standards or etiquette. We also don't usually understand or know what different set of circumstances or personal situations other hunters bring to the table. Being patient with how other hunters choose to legally spend their time hunting is vital to having a positive experience in the woods. We can't expect nor should we expect everyone to share our own personal beliefs and hunting ethics. We also don't know how much time and effort someone has put into preparing and planning a hunt in order to be successful...I will NEVER come to the conclusion that a spot is mine just because I have a blind on it or because I was there first. It is also why I have multiple plans and multiple ideas as to where I can be successful.Yup, there are millions of acres of public land to hunt...so, the patient hunter will move on regardless of whose spot it is!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree the gentleman that huntilidrop spoke with was a class act. I of course was the guy in the other spot of public land that belongs to all of us and as we were already setup and hunting before he got there this guy showed us respect by backing out and hunting somewhere else. Even though he had just as much right to be there as we did despite who made it there first. 

There is a right way and a wrong way to handle encounters with our fellow hunters in the field and I think if I was bowhunt I would have been dissapointed in those guys also. 

Those guys didnt show much patience or respect. I'm glad they missed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tn_transplant (Apr 18, 2018)

This will be my first time hunting on public land, having moved out here last year from out east. Not only being new to hunting public land, but also new to hunting this style (mountains and not over an ag field), I know there is a lot I have to learn from just getting out and getting experience. That being said, I have respect for my fellow hunters and even though I may have just as much right to be in an area as the next, it is just common courtesy to move on if someone is in a spot that I was planning on sitting. First come, first serve - if I really want to hunt a particular area, I know I have to get there before someone else, that's part of hunting.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The old...reserve my spot theory. I don't buy it. Again, I don't think you can or should try to push your ethics on to other hunters. The thing that bugged me in this thread was this idea that someone else should move on if I am already there. Well, where is the line drawn? What is a hunting spot? Does your common courtesy only include water holes? What about a pond? A lake? A field? A hillside? A canyon? A road? It seems we hear stories every year of roads being blocked to protect a hunting spot. Sorry, but my common courtesy and code of ethics say that everyone has an equal right to hunt public land. And, if someone is legally hunting too close for my comfort, I will move on without waving the off or staking a claim to "my" spot!

To take it a step further, I get tired of people trying to reserve their spots by installing a tree stand or creating a ground blind and then thinking that others shouldn't hunt that area. To take it even another step...how would you have reacted had those other hunters climbed into your ground blind prior to your arriving there? Would that have ticked you off? I bet it would have...because it was "your" spot!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This whole concept of how close to hunt from someone else is really a grey area and should be left for another thread to be started elsewhere and for another day. Let's stay on topic here or I may loose my patience!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I know...it was my fault for the hijack. But, my whole point was that the idea of patience needs to be applied in many different forms in order for me as a hunter to have a successful hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> To take it even another step...how would you have reacted had those other hunters climbed into your ground blind prior to your arriving there? Would that have ticked you off? I bet it would have...because it was "your" spot!


While I may be frustrated to find someone beat me there, I would not be angry at them. That is completely fair game, in my opinion.

I will say this: it is bush league to roll up on a hunter and camp out like was described above. That would make me angry too. I could share stories for days about this crap in our public marshes on opening day of the duck hunt.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> While I may be frustrated to find someone beat me there, I would not be angry at them. That is completely fair game, in my opinion.
> 
> I will say this: it is bush league to roll up on a hunter and camp out like was described above. That would make me angry too.* I could share stories for days about this crap in our public marshes on opening day of the duck hunt.*


Amen! When I was young and full of pizz and vinegar back in the early 70's, I remember it being a war zone out on FB and OB for the duck hunt. Take no prisoners! 3 different times I had to wheel real fast and take pellets to the back from guys who came in much later than me and parked across the pond, utilizing my deeks setup. Those were the days, lol. It took lots and lots of *PATIENCE* not to lose my temper and do something stupid right back at them.

Patience goes well with all aspects of hunting. Ridge has some good P's going, much to liking and agreement.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a "P" that hasn't been mentioned yet. It's one that my in-laws utilize, extremely successfully, every year. They consistently bag above average bucks year in, and year out. It's not a "P" that I personally use -- but maybe I should more often.

Petrol

I just struggle hunting that way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> Here's a "P" that hasn't been mentioned yet. It's one that my in-laws utilize, extremely successfully, every year. They consistently bag above average bucks year in, and year out. It's not a "P" that I personally use -- but maybe I should more often.
> 
> Petrol
> 
> I just struggle hunting that way.


I thought you were going to say "poaching":shock:. oops, sorry about that. lol


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I thought you were going to say "poaching":shock:. oops, sorry about that. lol


I was expecting "private (property)". Lots of guys have exceptional success utilizing that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

so, Petrol + Poaching + Private = high success for big bucks.

sounds about right.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When I killed my Utah bull elk last year, it was a good example of patience.
If some of you remember, it was day 5 of my hunt and I was climbing that same ridgeline for the 3rd day in a row. Not sure if there would be any elk around because of the bull I helped a 16 year old kill the day before in the same canyon. I forgot my range finder at the truck that morning but instead of wasting time to go back down and get it, I remembered the distance the bull was killed the day before and I decided to use that as a guide if a bull did come near that same area. When I finally did see a herd of elk, another hunter killed a bull out of the group but then the herd stopped in some pines about 600 yards across the canyon from me. Instead of rushing down after the elk, I patiently waited for the other hunters to take care of their downed elk and then on their way out, they scared the herd down canyon right past the area where the bull was killed the day before and I was able to make a good shot on the running bull to put it down.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The next "P" I had in mind was "PRACTICE".
Practice glassing
Practice hiking the same terrain
Practice looking for sign while hiking in your scouting/hunting areas
Practice watching what the wind does on a daily basis


There's a few examples of what I practice doing while I'm out in the areas I want to hunt.
Let's hear some other things you spend time practicing.


And don't forget to practice shooting to the point that you feel comfortable with most any shot offered.


----------

